# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Which of These is Best?

## Cn

Which of these sigs should I use? (I know they're all pretty bad, I'm new at this)

----------


## NightLife

4

----------


## ClouD

Mm, are you saving as png?

Also, how adept are you at photoshop?

----------


## Cn

> Mm, are you saving as png?
> 
> Also, how adept are you at photoshop?



I have all of them as png's and jpg's.

I only like the 2nd and the fourth one, really. The others' colors just don't work.

I'm pretty novice at photoshop, these are very simple sigs when you think about it, I made the fractal using Apophysis and I just changed the color in photoshop, then put it in a sig. I add a border, the text, and there you go.

----------


## Jdeadevil

All of them are very good, but I like one, three and four the best. I'd say three is awesome though, I'll suggest that one to be the best!

----------


## Cn

Lol, you really like three? I thought it was the worst one, well thanks! Now I don't know what to do with them...  :Eek:

----------


## ClouD

Mmm, out of all the ones you've shown, I like the second one best.
The little tails give a reflective look.

As to what to do with them...lol, look at how many sigs I go through each week.

Just shove them over anything and erase the bad parts; makes for good sigs with a bit of color balance adjustment.

----------


## Cn

> Mmm, out of all the ones you've shown, I like the second one best.
> The little tails give a reflective look.
> 
> As to what to do with them...lol, look at how many sigs I go through each week.
> 
> Just shove them over anything and erase the bad parts; makes for good sigs with a bit of color balance adjustment.



Lol, yeah. I have noticed how many you go through. I like the second also, but everyone else seems not to. Oh well, everyone has an opinion.

I have planned a time in my future (not exactly planned) where I will spend like 10 hours on an AMAZING signature that will look so beautiful you can't even imagine it.  ::D:

----------


## Shady

Good luck man, best thing you can do is whore yourself in photoshop, learn what tools and such really do, and all I can say is alot of subtle changes > 1 or 2 layers of editing. Many of my sigs that I actually spend time on have 40+ layers, which is quite a bit for a little 350x150 pic  :tongue2: . And.. there really isnt alot of stuff going on in most of my sigs >< You dont need to go to that extreme, but yeah.

I personally like the last one the best as well  :smiley:  It looks cleaner, and has a bit more flow to it. I think the reason some people arent fond of the second one is just that it looks over contrasted, or "pixelated" in some spots. Not sure if its skewed or just.. weird color but yeah. 

Either way, good job so far, keep it up and branch on to new stuff  :smiley:

----------


## Cn

> Good luck man, best thing you can do is whore yourself in photoshop, learn what tools and such really do, and all I can say is alot of subtle changes > 1 or 2 layers of editing. Many of my sigs that I actually spend time on have 40+ layers, which is quite a bit for a little 350x150 pic . And.. there really isnt alot of stuff going on in most of my sigs >< You dont need to go to that extreme, but yeah.
> 
> I personally like the last one the best as well  It looks cleaner, and has a bit more flow to it. I think the reason some people arent fond of the second one is just that it looks over contrasted, or "pixelated" in some spots. Not sure if its skewed or just.. weird color but yeah. 
> 
> Either way, good job so far, keep it up and branch on to new stuff



Wow! 40 layers would drive me crazy.

Yeah the second one was rendered wrong I think. Thats the only fractal that I didn't make. But I thought I should make one with a white background anyway. I know how to render, but why render a fractal when you know you're gonna have a black background?

----------


## ClouD

Huh? How else are you going to use it...

----------


## Cn

> Huh? How else are you going to use it...



Use what?

----------


## ClouD

How would you use the fractal, I mean, without rendering it?

----------


## Cn

The fractal, when you save it, always has a black background. If you want a sig with a black background and just the picture of the fractal on it, just slap it on a 400x130 canvas and add a border and text.

----------


## ClouD

Lol...I didn't think there was an alternative option to not actually render.  ::shock::

----------


## Cn

Hell yeah, I'm way too lazy to render my own pictures, let alone fractals!

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Is there any free-ware fractal generators?

----------


## ClouD

> Is there any free-ware fractal generators?



Lol Apophysis _is_ freeware.

Easily found with google.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I like them all.

I like the second one the best.  I think the composition is a little top heavy.  I sort of like the way its pixelated.  It gives it a sparkle or shimmer.  Almost movement.

The forth one is good, too.  I see you've taken it as your sig.  I might separate the text, so its not all in one place.  Looks a tiny bit cramped.

----------


## Cn

> I like them all.
> 
> I like the second one the best.  I think the composition is a little top heavy.  I sort of like the way its pixelated.  It gives it a sparkle or shimmer.  Almost movement.
> 
> The forth one is good, too.  I see you've taken it as your sig.  I might separate the text, so its not all in one place.  Looks a tiny bit cramped.



Thanks. I was thinking about separating the text but it fit so perfectly where it was.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Yeah, It is too good to pass up.  What if you stagger the bottom lfurther to the right?  Or crop a little off the right hand side of the whole image?

The more I look at that fractal, the more it looks like some sort of insect.  I dig it.

----------


## [SomeGuy]

Lol. Duh, should have seen that. Is there one in JavaScript I can use on my psp's web browser?

Back On-T, I really like the 2nd one most.

----------


## panta-rei

The second is the worst. Four is best. Then one, then three.

----------


## Cn

So much of a variety here, guys! It's still hard to choose the one, but I guess 4 is the best so far.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

2

edit: i see only 3 choices. i like the one with the white background

----------


## [SomeGuy]

2 really was the best. Too bad the thread is dead now.

----------


## panta-rei

Two was all pixelized... It looks bad.

----------


## Beeyahoi

Third and fourth.
The third reminds me of being inside a wave.

----------


## Cn

Thanks for all the messages guys, but I've excelled in Photo shop since I made these suck-ass sigs. So if a mod/admin wants they can close this.

----------

